# How much to feed Rasboras?



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all. As you know I just got Rasboras. I think i've been feeding them too much because the food sinks to the bottom and some bacteria has formed on them. I did do a water change and vacuumed that up, but I still don't know how much to feed them. They don't always catch it before it sinks down to the bottom. If you have any tips/suggestion I would greatly appreciate it. Here's a photo of the tank. Thank you


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just try a very tiny pinch; a couple of flakes should do it. I find that my Tetras/Rasboras don't eat as much, especially if they're newer to the tank. As they become comfortable with the tank and with you, they'll eat more often and more of the flakes. So for now, just try to feed every other day with a very tiny pinch to start off. If they eat everything then you can feed another flake or two crushed up for them. And as I mentioned, you can likely move to every day feeding in about two-three weeks when they've settled in fully.


----------



## pugpower08 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'll do that...thanks


----------

